# I passed the cognitive, but my skills expired... Help!



## ecphotoman (Feb 9, 2015)

I finished my class in December of 2013. I had a few things in my personal life that kept me from taking my cognitive exam right away.

Last Thursday I finally went and took it and passed. When I checked my results I found out that my skills were expired by a few weeks. The NREMT site advised me to contact my instructor for information on taking my psychomotor/skills again. I'm having a hard time getting ahold of him or anyone from the program.

I'm not sure what my options are.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 9, 2015)

Try to get a hold of any other EMT basic program in the are and see if they would be willing to test ya.


----------



## ecphotoman (Feb 9, 2015)

FireWA1 said:


> Try to get a hold of any other EMT basic program in the are and see if they would be willing to test ya.


Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## ecphotoman (Feb 10, 2015)

I finally got ahold of one of my instructors and she told me that my only option is to pay for and take a 24hr refresher course. That seems wrong...I'm not sure.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 10, 2015)

If you don't know what to do, try calling the NREMT they would be able to tell you for sure what you need to do.


----------



## ecphotoman (Feb 10, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> If you don't know what to do, try calling the NREMT they would be able to tell you for sure what you need to do.


I'll call them today. I think my instructors just don't want to deal with the hassle of retesting me.


----------



## luke_31 (Feb 10, 2015)

You probably need to retake the NREMT skills test.


----------



## ecphotoman (Feb 11, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> You probably need to retake the NREMT skills test.


I realize that I have to retest. I was just hoping I could retest with out having to pay $150-200 for a refresher course.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 16, 2015)

ecphotoman said:


> I realize that I have to retest. I was just hoping I could retest with out having to pay $150-200 for a refresher course.


Good luck. Hope all works out.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Feb 16, 2015)

ecphotoman said:


> I finally got ahold of one of my instructors and she told me that my only option is to pay for and take a 24hr refresher course. That seems wrong...I'm not sure.


You missed a deadline. If the info is correct, why is it wrong?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 16, 2015)

Once you take the skills test you have 12 months to take the cognitive test.  The NREMT will just kick it back to the state so call them and see if the refresher is mandatory if you took your class <2 years ago.  If not go with that info to the program and see if they will budge.  If they say they won't test you without the refresher, you are free to look all over the state for someone to test you without it, but I think your chances of that are slim.

 Its not cool, but I think your stuck paying for the refresher.


----------



## ecphotoman (Feb 17, 2015)

Ewok Jerky said:


> Once you take the skills test you have 12 months to take the cognitive test.  The NREMT will just kick it back to the state so call them and see if the refresher is mandatory if you took your class <2 years ago.  If not go with that info to the program and see if they will budge.  If they say they won't test you without the refresher, you are free to look all over the state for someone to test you without it, but I think your chances of that are slim.
> 
> Its not cool, but I think your stuck paying for the refresher.


After talking to several EMTs that work for the large ambulance company nearby everyone has the same answer. Have your program restest you, ask another program to test you or take the refresher. The local branch of AMR has a refresher in 3 weeks, I'm considering taking it for $150. All the EMTs I've talked to say that the program I went to is being lazy and could simply test me. It sucks that they aren't even trying to help me, but ultimately its my own fault for not doing it in the alloted time.

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## dymin87 (Mar 24, 2015)

Is


ecphotoman said:


> After talking to several EMTs that work for the large ambulance company nearby everyone has the same answer. Have your program restest you, ask another program to test you or take the refresher. The local branch of AMR has a refresher in 3 weeks, I'm considering taking it for $150. All the EMTs I've talked to say that the program I went to is being lazy and could simply test me. It sucks that they aren't even trying to help me, but ultimately its my own fault for not doing it in the alloted time.
> 
> Thanks for all the responses.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------

